# worst show!!



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

ok what is the worst show you have ever had!! LOL I will tell mine after a few posts, curious if i will win the prize. 

NEVER do a school fall festival LOL


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, it was recently and was in College Station. It poured rain for the entire show and very few people ventured out. FOr the crowd my sales were average but there just wasn't enough people there to even make my booth space and expenses and it was a 3 day show. Boy did I get bored. I ended up knitting cotton washcloths to pass the time. Plus there were two other soapmakers and they expressed their displeasure in seeing me at "their" show. Gee, people I make goat milk soap and you don't.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

My worst show was last year- didn't make my booth fee and was bored stiff. It was at the VFW hall...NO customers. I got the application the other day if you had a very dead one day holiday craft show, what would you do *of course* you'd make it into a two day show!


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

ok, mine was $19 5 people came to my booth, i had to leave it and go hand out samples, that brought 2 of the 5 LOL i got talked into it because the school hosting the fall festival was very "all natural" and the parents would love the soap! HA


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have never done a school show. Some of the big ones seem to be great but they have been doing it for years and are in big cities. You got me beat at $19 but then percentage wise I probably beat you since my show that bombed was an expensive show to get into. The weather just killed it.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Last year we did a church bazaar. Had done it the year before and did good enough to return. However, last year they had a new feature....it was like an 'Antiques Roadshow' deal with the stage being in the same room as the craft booths. Once it got going everyone in the room gravitated to the seats in front of the stage and anyone who did try to shop you couldn't hear over the speaker's microphone. It was horrid. I'm not sure how much I sold but I know it was less than a dozen bars of soap.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

all I can say is don't ever do a outside craft show with just a table, no awning in the dead of summer.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

My best holiday show is an elementary school bazaar, but this is their 19th year and the teachers move desks and tables and you fill the WHOLE school with vendors. People come from all over for it. First year I was there was the best - $700 for a $25 booth fee in one day.

Worst was last year...private school first year show. About 50 vendors, 5 of which were some kind of soaper. I paid $40 and sold $50. OUCH! I had a lot to say on the feedback form and needless to say they didn't invite me back and I was totally fine with that.

I hear you about the not being able to hear. One time I was in the Berry Dairy days festival. They let me in for free since it was the first year for craft vendors. We were right next to the band and you couldn't hear diddly. how can you sell when you can't talk? I still did about $60 so it came out better than the show above.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Worst one I did was a School festival, music days and the music was too loud and a snow blizzard hit that day and I sold not one single item.. 
Barb


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

My worst was at a feed store. Made a whole $15.00. Nice part of it is I didn't have to pay a booth fee so I actually made the gas money back.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

ooo barb! you win! :crazy


----------

